
Future Space Missions (next 10 years) - chadcmulligan
http://i.imgur.com/lYdRVRi.png
======
boznz
Still looking quite sparse, but it only covers public space missions

Would really love to see some of the private companies start coming out with
some missions to prospect asteroids or build private space stations, we seem
to be putting too much reliance on SpaceX to do everything private.

Looking forward to google lunarX price missions in the next year, I hope
someone wins it..

